

Screen Credit Card Processors By Gateway - sachinag
http://transfs.com/blog/transfs-lets-merchants-screen-credit-card-processors-by-payment-gateway/

======
sachinag
This is a really big deal - now you can evaluate gateways purely on their
technical merits, _then_ go and find the best deal on the (commodity) merchant
account. If you're using ActiveMerchant on Rails, then you _really_ can find
great deals since you'll even be indifferent to the gateway (incidentially, AM
is why I'm learning Ruby instead of Python).

~~~
itjitj
You're picking a language based on a single library?

Look out, world.

~~~
rdouble
This happens all the time.

If you need to do numerical analysis in a scripting language, you pick python
because it has numpy.

I once had to make a QR Code reader and writer back when it was only seen in
Japan and the only library available was for Java, so I picked that.

Recently I had some ruby code that parsed a file, but I needed to pump it into
a proprietary database with only a JDBC connection... so I picked JRuby.

Often picking a new language is much easier than rewriting a particular
library.

